# HABIT



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

All of us created this,(dp/dr,anxiety,depression) and we need to break it. Everything became habitual for us, these bad habits, negative thinking. It will be hard to break cause we been doing it for so long but we can break it.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't have any negative thoughts. My mind is pretty blank most of the time. But what I DO think has become habit forming, is a kind of "super awareness" that dp/dr has created. In order to get past this dp/dr and to get on with our daily lives we may have developed a heightened consciousness. Like trying extra hard to see at night or thru fog. This increased awareness also keeps us aware of our dp which is why it is so hard to just "let go" or forget about it. Just a theory of mine.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

China77- I agree that certain conditions of ours have become a habit, and I remember reading an article that was posted on this site awhile back that mentioned that dissociation can become a HABIT after awhile....that dissociation can become an ADDICTION for some people. I also agree that it would be in our best interest to break the cycle of negative thoughts and so forth in order to recover, but for some, this can be a little tricky.

Flat- I see a lot of people describing their dp/dr experience as a ''super awareness'' of some sort...and most people seem to become more hyper-vigilant, and overly focused of their internal thoughts as a result of this condition, but for me it is completely the opposite. I feel soo ''under-aware'' as if I'm drunk or high or basically oblivious to ''reality'' and what's going on around me....as if I'm behind this glass wall that I can't quite penetrate through, and I'm wondering if anyone is like this as well?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree China. That enters the cognitive-behavioral therapy category.And we could all benefit from that.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, bad habits can make DP worse, or make it last longer than it may otherwise.

Doesn't make much sense to say it was created by bad habits though. Some people get DP after one traumatic event.


----------



## Tacxj (Aug 3, 2010)

I think in a way it is a habit, but not a conscious one. The brain uses DP to cope and dissociate, it feels safer so it works, then it gets into the habit and here we are. I saw an article on here saying we just need to stop thinking about it and it will go away, but I've spent my whole life feeling like this and only recently figured out what DP is, so that's not going to work. It will help you ignore it and cope with dissociation, but it wont go away. I've felt glimpses of being "here" and there's no comparison. I think it's mostly feeling out of it, dumb and disconnected, but hyper-aware too if that makes sense. My mind can race and check my brain, my body, my surroundings, my relationship with reality, but it's all very abstract. I feel trapped, like my thoughts are a panicked bird under a blanket of tar.


----------

